# When do they start to really fill out?



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Zeus is turning 1 in less than 2 weeks, he is still VERY long and lanky. I keep getting told that he is skinny and I must be starving my boy which IS not the case. He is healthy and lean. But When do they actually become filled out?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed a big difference at 2 years


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is also filling out at 22 months.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My male filled out 3-4 years. He just turned 6 and this is the first summer that he's blown his coat and still looked like an adult male DOG and not a lanky, naked adolescent.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on the dog, the gender, and the lines. I've noticed females fill out earlier than males, show lines mature faster than working lines, and certain lines mature faster. My females in general filled out at 1.5-2.5 years and my males filled out at 2-3 years.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My GSD intact bitch just turned 2 and I recently noticed she has finally filled out. My neighbor who has watched her grow over the 2 years just stated yesterday that she is filling out as well....

Regardless of when they do...a leaner/lankier dog which is healthy, certainly is better than the converse.

SuperG


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD really started looking more "manly" at 4 years old.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

GSD's are a lot like horses. Each is different based on breeding, gender, ect. Tell people to mind their own business. I get told the same thing about Arson who is 9 months old and 80lbs. because he's all legs. Reminds me of a yearling colt honestly (Can you tell i'm a horse trainer?)....


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

FirefighterGSD said:


> GSD's are a lot like horses. Each is different based on breeding, gender, ect. Tell people to mind their own business. I get told the same thing about Arson who is 9 months old and 80lbs. because he's all legs. Reminds me of a yearling colt honestly (Can you tell i'm a horse trainer?)....


I will do so. Zeus weighs 85 pounds last time I checked. He is 11 months old. He is quite long and is also legs. Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG if people are telling you guys you're starving your dogs what would they say about mine? He's 10 months old, 50lbs. He can fly though 









Arson looks very lively!


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

My vet told me between 2 and 3. I was very concerned since she looked so scrawny. Indie is 18 months now and is finally looking less and less like a gangly teenager. She was 58 lbs at 13 months and is probably not too more than that now. All muscle as far as I can tell. Her sire and dam were very lean as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

FirefighterGSD said:


> GSD's are a lot like horses. Each is different based on breeding, gender, ect. Tell people to mind their own business. I get told the same thing about Arson who is 9 months old and 80lbs. because he's all legs. Reminds me of a yearling colt honestly (Can you tell i'm a horse trainer?)....


A) I love his name
B) lanky teen or not, he's pretty badass. Good for you!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Harley was between 4 & 5 when he finally filled out, I thought that time would never come.


----------

